# Bearing Capacity Calculation



## STEEL MAN (Sep 26, 2011)

Any Geotech Engineers here can give insights. Which ones do you prefer Terzaghi or Meyerhof theories in bearing capacity calc? and why? I need this for a project Im working it seems, Meyerhof is a little conservative.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2011)

so not reading things correctly today...i thought it said caring capacity... :wacko:


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, if you ask me Meyerhof cares too much and Terzaghi does not care enough.


----------

